# Easiest way to loosen solid to flex brake line fittings



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Understand this may be a general mechanics question, but does anyone have a good solution to loosen old solid brake line fittings without hosing up the connector? I'm installing a drum to disc conversion kit on our 68 GTO and everything is going easy except getting off those connectors. The driver's side was OK, but had a real problem with the passenger side. I got it finally off and replaced the flex hoses on both, but now I have all the connections on the proportioning valve to remove and I don't want to screw up the fittings. Looks like all but one of those are 7/16". Any help would be deeply appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Usually break small lines loose with a line wrench. occasionally with a long open end wrench, never with a crescent wrench. On the brass distribution block, If you have room, would unbolt the small stamped steel bracket, and then use a crescent to hold the sides of the brass distribution block when you loosen the lines. the stamped steel brack on these is crimped on, and if you end up in a struggle with the lines, the crimped bracket can come off unless the block is securely held.

On A-body front disc conversions, I've always changed the frame cradle crossover line, the hose brackets, and the lines up to the master. On local customer frame-on front disc swaps, have usually had to order, or make, a few lines, as typically don't mess with a 100% restoration route on '68-70 driver type cars. Usually, too much epense with the small round metering valve, and residual pressure valve, instead, typically, run a stock delco-morraine integral proportioning valve inline under the master cylinder, this positioning of the integral orop valve esp works well for the locals that can't get over running headers. Hope this helps.


----------

